

Scripted: node.js-based Editor - EzGraphs
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/10/Scripted-JavaScript
Code on github:  https://github.com/scripted-editor/scripted
======
EzGraphs
Code on github: <https://github.com/scripted-editor/scripted>

